# "Fury" Bowstring Material



## Dthbyhoyt

Nope .. Only can guess it is a Brownell product ?


----------



## LBR

Yep. Hard to get info on thier new stuff--BCY is easy.


----------



## dwagoner

lol even harder to get info on what it actually is too..... Bet its 4th generation astro LOL 

Where have you heard about this new stuff???


----------



## LBR

Nothing really--just that it's Brownell's new stuff. May have to wait until the ATA to find out anything about it. Haven't heard of any of the big boys using it.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

I will stick with BCY myself ....


----------



## LBR

I'm partial to BCY myself, but I am always looking to further my education on string materials.


----------



## dwagoner

I have some super Intel on this and i will choose to share my guess on this material from my secret spy source.... Ima bet its a super small stranded material thats made from same material as Astro is, and XS2 is also, thats just smaller diameter but my super secret spy source has informed me hes heard something blowing around in the wind and possibilites are its 3rd Gen astro, and in the neighborhood of mass strand count.... smaller than any produced today..... ima guess 30+ strands.....

Need to get this down in black and white before its reveiled so i can see how my predictions are when its released....

PS this is not a joke, but ima clown so it may seem that way but mark my words..... 3rd gen Astro SWEET......


----------



## jmann28

Super intel, that sounds super serious


----------



## dwagoner

it will reveal itself in due time.....LOL


----------



## LBR

Didn't see anything in the latest "ArrowTrade", but BCY isn't advertising X yet either. Good thing the ATA show is only about 2 months away.


----------



## dwagoner

LBR said:


> Didn't see anything in the latest "ArrowTrade", but BCY isn't advertising X yet either. Good thing the ATA show is only about 2 months away.


you wanna know whats really wild about how bcy X got leaked early, they told me they sent something into a magazine, which they said takes usually 2 monts to get to print and out to public, but they believe someone at that magazine is actually how it got out early. they actually werent prepared but it did leak early, thus also saying Hoyt was using on 2014 bows also.

Kinda wild....


----------



## Hoytalpha35

dwagoner said:


> it will reveal itself in due time.....LOL


That'll be funny if it does, but seriously they need to something different with how they put the strands together. My two complaints are diameters are to big and the individual strands don't stay together it just becomes one big mess if you have to split the strands.


----------



## tonysbowstrings

i still trust in bcy 452x, hasnt failed me yet, why bother with somethng new thats probrably not going to outdo 452x, there isnt a holly grail out there inmy humble opinion


----------



## Brownell

Alright guys, Fury is starting to be shipped out but not a lot due to limited quantities at this time. We expected a December launch date but got enough raw material to have a small production run early. Ive had a lot of time to build some strings with Fury and the R&D is impressive. Let me clear up a few things right off the bat so there is no confusion..... Fury is a completely different material than our XS2, Rhino or Astro. I can confidently say that the Fury is one of the best materials we at Brownell have ever produced and I am really looking forward to getting it in the hands of ours string builders. The fury suggested strand count for compounds is 28-32, however i know some people that have run more strands on cables and had good luck as well. If you guys have any questions id be happy to answer them!

-Rob


----------



## dwagoner

YEAH i was right......on strand size.....

ROB how come you dont talk to me?????


----------



## Ray knight

I have done 32 strand string and 36 strand cables and its right where i like it. This material is really nice!! It has a very solid feel to it and makes a really really clean string. Its VERY solid on the stretcher. I am excited to build some for my own bows here shortly. So far i really like it.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Ray knight said:


> I have done 32 strand string and 36 strand cables and its right where i like it. This material is really nice!! It has a very solid feel to it and makes a really really clean string. Its VERY solid on the stretcher. I am excited to build some for my own bows here shortly. So far i really like it.
> 
> ]


What's your finished diameter at that? Does it seem put together different/better than xs2? Trying to decide if its worth experimenting on my indoor bow. On the jig how is it compared to the X, xs2, 452x.


----------



## Ray knight

Hoytalpha35 said:


> What's your finished diameter at that? Does it seem put together different/better than xs2? Trying to decide if its worth experimenting on my indoor bow. On the jig how is it compared to the X, xs2, 452x.


32 strands .0975", 28 strands .0830

Its a stiffer material than XS2. Closer to Rhino. Less stretch than X or 452x for sure. Have to set the jig about 1/8" longer to get the same length or it comes out short. Its very lightweight and makes super clean tag ends. Finished appearance is a little less smooth than XS2 and Rhino and smoother than BCY-x. Its nice stuff to build with for sure.


----------



## LBR

Thanks for the info. Rob.


----------



## Ray knight

Fury makes really nice yoke loops!


----------



## ex-wolverine

Rob

Is it a totally different material than Rhino or is it just Rhino in a smaller strand?




Brownell said:


> Alright guys, Fury is starting to be shipped out but not a lot due to limited quantities at this time. We expected a December launch date but got enough raw material to have a small production run early. Ive had a lot of time to build some strings with Fury and the R&D is impressive. Let me clear up a few things right off the bat so there is no confusion..... Fury is a completely different material than our XS2, Rhino or Astro. I can confidently say that the Fury is one of the best materials we at Brownell have ever produced and I am really looking forward to getting it in the hands of ours string builders. The fury suggested strand count for compounds is 28-32, however i know some people that have run more strands on cables and had good luck as well. If you guys have any questions id be happy to answer them!
> 
> -Rob


----------



## Ray knight

ex-wolverine said:


> Rob
> 
> Is it a totally different material than Rhino or is it just Rhino in a smaller strand?


I thought it was smaller Rhino but Rob said its an even higher grade material.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Thanks Chris



Ray knight said:


> I thought it was smaller Rhino but Rob said its an even higher grade material.


----------



## Brownell

This is correct. The fury and Rhino are completely different, besides the fact that they are UHWMPE. I am really excited about the Fury, this stuff is awesome!!! 




Ray knight said:


> I thought it was smaller Rhino but Rob said its an even higher grade material.


----------



## Brownell

Dennis, I personally called you yesterday!!!! LOL



dwagoner said:


> YEAH i was right......on strand size.....
> 
> ROB how come you dont talk to me?????


----------



## Brownell

No problem LBR. Once we get more material in house i will be making up some sample packs. There will be some type of give away on here for sure!



LBR said:


> Thanks for the info. Rob.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Really Rob?? 

So how can this "fury" be so different than Rhino if the highest grade Dyneema available to you or us is SK90??... 

Also calling it 100% HMPE is just a play on words in my opinion, as all dyneema is 100% HMPE , but there are different grades i.e. SK75, SK90 ... 



> Ultra-high-molecular-weight polyethylene (UHMWPE, UHMW) is a subset of the thermoplastic polyethylene. *Also known as high-modulus polyethylene, (HMPE), *or high-performance polyethylene (HPPE), it has extremely long chains, with a molecular mass usually between 2 and 6 million u. The longer chain serves to transfer load more effectively to the polymer backbone by strengthening intermolecular interactions. This results in a very tough material, with the highest impact strength of any thermoplastic presently made.[1]
> 
> UHMWPE is odorless, tasteless, and nontoxic.[2] It is highly resistant to corrosive chemicals except oxidizing acids; has extremely low moisture absorption and a very low coefficient of friction; is self-lubricating; and is highly resistant to abrasion, in some forms being 15 times more resistant to abrasion than carbon steel. Its coefficient of friction is significantly lower than that of nylon and acetal, and is comparable to that of polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE, Teflon), but UHMWPE has better abrasion resistance than PTFE.[3][4]





Brownell said:


> This is correct. The fury and Rhino are completely different, besides the fact that they are UHWMPE. I am really excited about the Fury, this stuff is awesome!!!


Thanks


----------



## Ray knight

More fury......


----------



## EPLC

Ray knight said:


> 32 strands .0975", 28 strands .0830
> 
> Its a stiffer material than XS2. Closer to Rhino. Less stretch than X or 452x for sure. Have to set the jig about 1/8" longer to get the same length or it comes out short. Its very lightweight and makes super clean tag ends. Finished appearance is a little less smooth than XS2 and Rhino and smoother than BCY-x. Its nice stuff to build with for sure.


This all seems very subjective to me. How about some real objective testing to back up your better than statements... For instance: Here's a real world test you might try, a car suspended by a 452X bowstring.


----------



## Ray knight

EPLC said:


> This all seems very subjective to me. How about some real objective testing to back up your better than statements... For instance: Here's a real world test you might try, a car suspended by a 452X bowstring.


Thats pretty cool!! I am working on a full test (as i have time to do it) of all current string materials. I built identical strings all in white with identical servings and length. Testing all for speed, stretch, creep and durability. I have collected quite a bit of data so far but still need to add BCY-X and Fury to the test.

452x actually has a lower break strength than most of the "modern" materials. I wonder what you could lift with a Rhino string the same size as that? 2x the break strength.


----------



## Brownell

Tom,

This is a horse that has been dead for a while and is beaten past recognition. Let me clear this up so there is no more confusion. We have multiple suppliers for our HMPE products, therefore we cannot use the branded "Dyneema" name because DSM is not our sole supplier. HMPE is not a play in words, its the what the material is, plain and simple. The grading of material is based on the supplier and all suppliers have different grades. No one ever stated that Rhino is SK90, so there is room for improvement. 



ex-wolverine said:


> Really Rob??
> 
> So how can this "fury" be so different than Rhino if the highest grade Dyneema available to you or us is SK90??...
> 
> Also calling it 100% HMPE is just a play on words in my opinion, as all dyneema is 100% HMPE , but there are different grades i.e. SK75, SK90 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine

Well you answered all my questions...Thats all I need to know...

Thanks 



Brownell said:


> Tom,
> 
> This is a horse that has been dead for a while and is beaten past recognition. Let me clear this up so there is no more confusion. We have multiple suppliers for our HMPE products, therefore we cannot use the branded "Dyneema" name because DSM is not our sole supplier. HMPE is not a play in words, its the what the material is, plain and simple. The grading of material is based on the supplier and all suppliers have different grades. No one ever stated that Rhino is SK90, so there is room for improvement.


----------



## EPLC

I don't think there would be any argument to say that DSM's Dyneema SK90 is about the best HMPE product available in today's market. Another really good HMPE material is their SK75 Dyneema. The SK75 is a larger diameter material but makes a very nice string.


----------



## tominoz

Keeping an eye out for a sample pack. I really like XS2

Thanks


----------



## chenashot

Would love to hear more information on this new material if anybody else has been building with it.


----------



## chenashot

Finally got some Fury and and got a string built. Seems like it is super solid in the stretcher. Once it stretched a bit, it didn't budge after that. I built a 28 strand double pin stripe. ( this was my first double pin). Like Rhino, it finishes really well after burnishing and the small strands make a very round bundle. Once off if the jig, the sting holds together like a solid cable, even while bending, pretty awesome. Haven't shot it yet, as this string was for someone else, so can't comment on how it is holding up, or feels on the shot. If I ever have time, I'll build a set for myself.


----------



## Brian from GA

I have gotten two spools of Fury and have begun playing. Here are my findings. Right now I use all XS2. I got the sample of Rhino last year but didn't see enough difference between it and XS2 to swap all my colors out. I do like XS2 and have had great success on my bows and tons of shooters giving good reviews 3 to 6 months after installing strings. Comments I have gotten are things like "Poundage/peep/lengths have not moved any in X number of thousands of shots." "String still looks new." etc. So to change from XS2 would take some doing. 

I ordered red and black on Fury to build some strings. I got the black immediately but red was back ordered. I built a 28 strand black cable for my Apex 7. I went with 28 strand which is the smallest recommended size because the 65% let off on the A7 has been wearing me out lately and I wanted a little weaker back wall.... I know.... that concept is against all that is holy in archery. Hey I'm getting older. With the 24 strand XS2 cable on the A7 I would pull into the wall (67 pounds) and have to fight to keep it there. With the 28 Fury the bow sat against the back wall without the desire to jump on me. I couldn't really tell any other differences except cosmetic. 

The one reason I want to try Fury is the small diameter and the thought that this will allow me to pretty up my tag ends. It definitely does that. I served the above cable with red and could see none of the black string beneath the serving. The smaller size of the Fury allowed the .19 1D serving to smoothly go right over the tag ends. Nice finish. 

I got my red spool in so built a red/black set for my Bear Anarchy HC. Again at first look the cosmetics are really nice. I love the looks of the tag ends. I put the strings on the Anarchy even though I am already immersed in competition season and the bow was already shooting wonderful. It went right on meaning within a few shots I was tuned and ready to set my marks. I've got to put a half twist or so in the string because the peep is a touch off to the left side of perfect. I thought if I put 500 shots in the string it might move so I just moved the d-loop and not the string. Well after a couple thousand shots it is still a little left. Hasn't moved a touch. Before I took the XS2 off I was shooting 294 at 65 pounds. With the same arrow on the Fury I had to back it down to 63 pounds to stay at 294. It was a little quicker. I then added the speed weights to the string and the speed didn't change which was odd. The XS2 went up about 2 or 3 fps with the weights added. I like to shoot 65 to 67 pounds for 3D so I may add weight to the arrow. 

Overall I am super impressed with the finished look of the smaller material. I have a very small sample size to make any determination on replacing my XS2 with Fury but so far I am not against phasing out the XS2. I'll take a couple pics of my tag ends and post later. I have built strings for several local shops for several years and know that the quality, ruggedness, longevity of my strings has been good but lately I have been spending more time trying to perfect the cosmetics on my strings. I think Fury is going to answer one large question for me in that cosmetic end. 

Kind of lengthy post but wanted to give an opinion so far.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Brian from Ga:
That sounds awesome! Been wanting to try the Fury. I have loved the XS2.


----------

